# First Aid



## emanueltech (May 9, 2004)

Luke and I are the two engineers,riggers,deisgners,TD etc at our school. We needed to go get a cantata profile, 500 metres XLR, 40 metres Speakon NL4, 40 metres DMX from our two hire shops (Thames Audio - www.thamesaudio.co.uk and LHS - www.lhsltd.co.uk) by the end of the day. we had double Theatre Studies lesson which we call 'Actor physcology lesson', (a lesson which teaches luke and i only how actors minds work). 

We asked the teacher (our production director) if we could go. We ran down the road. 

Firstly we stopped off at Mc Donalds for lunch because we thought that we had enough time

Enroute we saw a lady get assaulted and falll on the floor with cuts bruises etc. (n.b show starts at 6.00 and now its 3.30) so we stop to help her, she has concusion and is fainting so Luke callsan ambulence. Meanwhile i put her in the recovery position and try to help her. Five minutes later the police and abulance service turn up. We are interviewed by the police and the ambulance drivers about what happended. (n.b time now is 4.30), after this we run down to the lighting shop. We prep the kit (as we a friends of the owners), pack it in a flight case , and because our school wont pay for transport because they are cheap we had to wheel it up the hill. 

We arrived at school at 5.05pm , we got the kit out, ran the 5 mics the length of our hall, then the speakon cable to the speakers, and finally the DMX (time: 5:45) .We then quickly set up the cantata profile. Then the audience entered. 3 minutes until show time we were still patching the sound and light desk. The director came in the booth at 6.00pm and gave us clearance.

We just made it


----------



## zac850 (May 9, 2004)

wow, seems like the fates just didn't want you to have that show....

how is the woman, sounds like out of everyone, she got the worst part of the entire thing.....


----------



## HMOcidalmaniac (May 10, 2004)

you guys are like a professional pit crew for nascar


----------



## VipermanGTX (May 11, 2004)

Wow man. What a day! I've had days like that, time i go to work and i need an RCA cable so i have to go run and get one and get side tracked on the way. Bad times. It just makes life more interesting.


----------

